# My senator sent me a response to H.R. 4439



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Dear Koby:

Thank you for contacting me regarding the Tobacco Tax Parity Act, H.R. 4439. I appreciate hearing your thoughts on this issue.

As you may know, H.R. 4439 would amend the Internal Revenue Code of 1986 to impose the same rate of tax on pipe tobacco as is imposed on roll-your-own tobacco. Congressman Steve Cohen introduced this legislation to the House of Representatives in January of this year, and the bill is currently before the House Committee on Ways and Means. I recognize your frustrations with this tax increase and will keep your concerns in mind should similar legislation face me in the Senate. 

Thank you again for taking the time to share your views. I always appreciate hearing from civic-minded Nebraskans such as yourself. Please do not hesitate to contact me again with your comments on future legislation.

Sincerely, 

Ben Nelson
U.S. Senator 

This really didnt tell me anything I didnt already know. He is basically telling me he dont give a shit unless it comes across his desk.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Typical response from any of these shitheads. I wish I had a nickel for every letter I have sent to my representatives in the states where I own a house and this is basically the same form letter they send out. Thank you for sending your comments and we will keep you in mind as this legislation moves thru the process of government. blah blah blah.

I don't trust any politician,,,none. Politics is just a form of "cheating and compromising" until the person who has the most interest in the situation gets his interests served,,,that's it. If you think these morons cared about our health care they would put us in the same health care system they get,,,ya don't see that coming do ya? Do you also see them rejecting all of their retirement income for only having served one term in government? Read this link and get yourself a barf bag and then wonder again why our representation is ridiculous. Do we really think we can depend on these brain sturgeons to represent our interest in our cigar hobby? I'm stocking up like a mofo for the next 2 years so I have enough to last me the rest of my life. I figger 5,000 cigars will last me that long if I smoke 3 cigars a week for the rest of my life providing I live another 30 years.
Veteran Issues Salaries and Retirement Benefits of U.S. Presidents & Congress [Archive] - Marine Corps Community for USMC Marine Veterans


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

This sort of thing is insulting. I contacted both of my senators recently regarding the issuance of a visitor's visa for a friend's new bride, and they never got back to me. I have done some volunteer work with the Republican Party, as well as dealings with representatives themselves, and all I can say is that it is amazing that I can still tolerate them at all. It's as though the first step in taking office is a frontal lobotomy... We do not live in a democracy, we live in a republic, with representative officials. How can they represent us if they do not listen to us, or ask us what we want? Grrrrrrrrrrrrr............


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Koby, I hate to say it, but I'm not surprised by his response. It really bites when they don't take any interest when they should. When my wife and I were going to visit DC last year we tried to use his office for a couple tours and they were less than adequate help.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

im gonna start voting for people like Ross Puro (spelling). The crazier the better! Republicans and Democrats....hell political parties in general are destroying our country. They do whats best for their party..not whats best for the people. The only thing any of em can agree on is when they talk about raises for themselves. 100% pass then. Like on South Park......its like voting for a Giant Douche or a Shit Sandwich.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Also, I hate to say it but that is most probably from an intern. I interned with a Senator back in the day and we answered those kinds of queries and (at most) ran it past him for a nod.

However, since Sen. Nelson doesn't sit on Ways & Means (since that's a House committee) then there's really little he can do. The best thing is to wait and see if it comes before the Senate floor, and then flood his (and your other Senator's) office with phone calls and letters and visits.

Also, as a side note, "H.R." means it's a House bill, so you should write your Congressman instead of your Senator. See if any Nebraska Congressmen sit on W&M.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

slyder said:


> Dear Koby:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me regarding the Tobacco Tax Parity Act, H.R. 4439. I appreciate hearing your thoughts on this issue.
> 
> ...


No, even worse. Sell-Out Ben just told you..."I see you are frustrated with higher taxes. Go F_-K yourself, I will do what I want, your frustrations be damned. If I see this come across my desk, I will sign it; because I think it is in your best interest, and I am smarter then you."


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

My letter to my representative will go out today.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

United States House Committee on Ways and Means - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let's get in touch with these guys and kill it in committee.


----------

